# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  what is important in life?

## *Fatima*

need your suggestions....

----------


## Tanha

FAMILY... :Smile:

----------


## *Fatima*

Family

----------


## Tanha

hmm nice.. :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

i no

----------


## Tanha

Achi BAAT hai. :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol i no that also

----------


## Tanha

Oh.. waoO.. :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Familiy ofcoz...and then love n money  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Family comes first!

----------


## Ash

money!!!!!!

----------


## *Fatima*

lol ash huni u don lyk ur family

----------


## Ash

well i do, per money 1st baki sab baad main  :Stick Out Tongue:  cuz money talk b/s walk.

----------


## *Fatima*

not alwayz

----------


## Ash

well ya... per opinion yahan manga tha, jo zehan main aya keh dia..  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Ammi Abbu aur woh  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol @ woh

----------


## Kainaat

Religion  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

iss list main religion kahan hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kainaat

Issi liye to likha hai ke hona chahiye :P

----------


## sneha

1st FAmily den love den money

----------


## Safian

I would say it really depend... what the problem is...

But in case there is no problem... then ofcourse FAMILY!!! LOVE and MONEy!!  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

satisfaction in what god has given to u

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

love and family

----------


## RAHEN

Family jo aik bar milti hai aur jis ke saath baqi sab meaningless lagti hai
aur baqi aane jane aur phir aane wali cheez hai

----------


## RAHEN

isliye I will opt for family

----------


## self_conscience

money & family.

----------


## SHIRENE

People say family coz they wanna be politically correct. But when it comes to money, people forget about family and love. Like Ash said "money talks" It talks, walks and runs.........

----------


## Ash

true ji :up;

----------


## *Fatima*

yes true ji but once i was said the same and no one blv me

----------


## SHIRENE

Dont worry Fatima, Ash and I blv u. I used to think love was the most important thing the world, sab bakwas hai..... Money makes the world turn.

----------


## Ash

agree ji!

----------


## Endurer

> Dont worry Fatima, Ash and I blv u. I used to think love was the most important thing the world, sab bakwas hai..... Money makes the world turn.


lets dig deeper.. it's NOT money, it's self-indulgence. By money, we try to 'earn' love & respect for OURSELVES. Money itself is a tool we mercilessy use in order to gain all of the pleasures in life. We all are cheating each other by cheating ourselves and it's a never ending process.

----------


## dsjeya

love is not everything
achievement is more important
a first rank
a degree 
a job etc

----------


## manni9

> love is not everything
> achievement is more important
> a first rank
> a degree 
> a job etc


agree and not agree.
Well offcourse career is very important,but what if you have everything,one is satteled,have a nice job,super car n all the materiall stuff.
*BUT!!!* if he don't have someone who loves him/her tou uss ki saari achivments kis kaam ki??

----------


## dsjeya

i stand by my post
if u r an achiever,u will get evrything

----------


## manni9

> i stand by my post
> if u r an achiever,u will get evrything


well i am a strong beliver of Kismat!!
Hard eork kerna haamra kaam hea baaqi jo Allah ki merzi.Ager koi cheez aap ki kismat main nahi hea tou chahe aap jitni bhi hard working kerlain u wonn't get it

----------


## Endurer

I'd agree with manni here. Dsjeya friend, we don't see a billionaire romeo or some majno in bill gates. You can't get 100% out of everything..

----------


## dsjeya

a billioary need not court,woman will fall 4 him 
if manni and endurer r sentimental 
o.k
achieve something !
love is not everything!

just see our cine heroes and cricketers how girls r crazy about them
when i was in teens i was chasing girls
when i become rich guess what happened

----------


## murali614

good

----------


## Sonhal

> Originally Posted by dsjeya @ Sun Apr 23, 2006 9:02 pm
> 
> i stand by my post
> if u r an achiever,u will get evrything
> 
> 
> well i am a strong beliver of Kismat!!
> Hard eork kerna haamra kaam hea baaqi jo Allah ki merzi.Ager koi cheez aap ki kismat main nahi hea tou chahe aap jitni bhi hard working kerlain u wonn't get it


u r really very rite!!!!  :applaud;  :up;

----------


## dsjeya

thank u sonhal

----------


## murali614

Your efforts

----------


## dsjeya

u r right
trying is more important in life 
rest will follow

----------


## niceguy

Although i love my family, i think money is just as important in the world. Theres alot of things that money can do for u which ur family cant.

----------


## Ash

rite..

----------


## manni9

> a billioary need not court,woman will fall 4 him 
> if manni and endurer r sentimental 
> o.k
> achieve something !
> love is not everything!
> 
> just see our cine heroes and cricketers how girls r crazy about them
> when i was in teens i was chasing girls
> when i become rich guess what happened


well please don't mind but we are talking about love not about cheasing girls n stuff :Big Grin: 
I think Love is more important than career.Well i can't neglect my parents just for my carrier,if they need me then i should be there!!!!
They were always there as i was a child whenever i need them they helpe me,they also never give me any excuse.My love is also equall important for me,cauz i love her more than myself.You are right i am sentimental,n it's very important to be cauz i am a human n not a white machine who just think for ITSELF.
BTW it's really fun to discuss with you,you are really cool  :up;

----------


## Ash

manni i disagree.. love career se ziyda important kaisay ho sakta hai ? yeh pyar wagiera jab tak acha lagta hai jab tak app per koi zim-e-dari nai hoti, jaisay hi app us so called 'lover' se shadi kar lain aur u dont have any career, tu yeh pyar 4 din main khatam ho jata hai.. isi liye pehlay career then pyar.

----------


## manni9

> manni i disagree.. love career se ziyda important kaisay ho sakta hai ? yeh pyar wagiera jab tak acha lagta hai jab tak app per koi zim-e-dari nai hoti, jaisay hi app us so called 'lover' se shadi kar lain aur u dont have any career, tu yeh pyar 4 din main khatam ho jata hai.. isi liye pehlay career then pyar.


tou phir yeh pyar kesa pyar hea sis jo 2 days main khatam ho jae  :Big Grin: 
Reall love woh hea jo her time aap ka saath dee   :wis;

----------


## Ash

saath dena aur career do alag cheezien hain.. aur yeh 90% love marragies kiyoon nakaam hoti hain ? cuz shadi se pehlay app jaiay jazbati larkay yehi kehtay hain ke humaray liye bus humara pyar hi sab kuch hai.. per reality diffrent hai bhai.. so plz be practical.

----------


## manni9

> saath dena aur career do alag cheezien hain.. aur yeh 90% love marragies kiyoon nakaam hoti hain ? cuz shadi se pehlay app jaiay jazbati larkay yehi kehtay hain ke humaray liye bus humara pyar hi sab kuch hai.. per reality diffrent hai bhai.. so plz be practical.


 U R RT  :Embarrassment: hhno;

----------


## Ash

means ??

----------


## manni9

you are right  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

:Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

you re right dil rakhne ko kehdiya werna i still don't agree with you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

i know isi liye i use ' :Big Grin: ' this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

manni zaroori nai ke har kisi ke har baat se agree  karien.. per atleast utna tu kisi ke saath discuss karoo ke us ko solid reason de sakien app apnay point of view ka, i still say ke money talk b/s walk.

----------


## manni9

1 st i was i joking bus mood change kerne ki nakaam try ker raha tha  :Frown: 
 agree ke aaj kaal essa hi ho raha hea,but is it right?na tou main kisi ki position dekh ker uss say pyaar keron aur na hi essa koi mere saath kare ki hope keron.
Career well main nay yeh kub kaha ke important nahi hea but if ur lovones need us tou hamain kya kerna chahiye selfish ho jain??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

mujhay aur kuch nai kehna.. anyways kia howa mood ko tumharay ?  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

ok as you wish  :Big Grin: 
well mood acha hea kharab kerne ka dil cha raha tha bauth din say huwa nahi na  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

i don't understand urudu,sorry
school love = disaster
college love = failiure
carrer love=50% success
thank u manni 4 your compliment
most imporant in life is achievement
even mother is more affectionate towards achieving children
don"t waste  your zeal and zest on trivials be a success manni

----------


## Kainaat

Well koun kehta hai career important nahin ho to uska matlab yeh hai ke career banta hi nahin. Agar kisi ke liye uske parents/love important hai to mere khayaal mein woh unko khush rakhne ki poori koshish karega aur aise mein job/career etc zaroori hai woh woh 2nd important ho kar bhi aap hasil kar sakte ho. U do not have to choose between  career or love.  :Smile:

----------


## dsjeya

i do agree

----------


## manni9

well Sobia said the same thing which i wannted to say  :Smile:

----------


## denali

I think religion should be added to this column because it is an important factor in the purpose of l life. you see, the purose of life is not to ammass wealth and live a frivilous life, rather, it is important to have money and live a happy and healthy life and not to abuse what is available. Family is important because it promotes unity and support for everyone. Today, the leaders of society have been promoting the exact teachings that is contradictory to the laws of God and Religion and does not support the nature of life.
The purpose of our life is to build God's Kingdom on earth as it is in heaven ( the Lord's prayer ). Secondly we are supposed to prepare our soul to enter the Kingdom of God to live an everlasting life. It is like a child in a mother's womb. If the mother does not take proper care of herself, the child will be born immature or deformed. So if we do not take proper care of our soul it will enter the next wold in a deformed manner and as such will suffer in its everlasting life.

----------


## dsjeya

god feeds birds,but not in their nest
work,achieve, enjoy love,comforts and whatever

----------


## KOHINOOR

Love

----------


## murali614

Love and only Love

----------


## dsjeya

love is a luxary
makes life a misery
money is the key
earn,earn and enjoy

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hello!

Hmm..acha chal raha hai..haan?

Topic is "What is important i life?"
Money
Love
Family 


Money makes the merry go round. Money is important when you need medicines, food (here am talking about basic necessities of life, not luxury) a house to live in. And the fact is money can buy you medicines not health and so on (you intelligent people already know, so Im not going to write reams and reams about it).

Love is the essence of life. Take love out of anything and you'll rather feel dead. For I strongly believe where there's love miraculous things happen. If money is important, I feel love is vital. 

Although Shirene. Endurer and Dsjeya put forth their views and I agree to all of them, but to a certain extent. 

Aaakhir mai yahi kay jiske pass jo nahi hai us ke liyen wahi important hai. Ask a begger/underprivileged this question he'll say money and so on. (You know what I mean :blush :Smile: 


P.S. Short and sweet..haina :blush:

----------


## dsjeya

i wish i could agree with nutter

----------


## Nutter

AoA! Hi! 

I've justified my points really well. If you think I haven't then post your views keeping mine in mind.

God Bless!

----------


## dsjeya

thank u nutter
u can not feed a hungry without money
nor could take care of sick,the oldall your love is a waste if u have no money
tall promises empty hands
on a id day tell the poor u love them but no money to offer them anything and experience

----------


## manni9

> thank u nutter
> u can not feed a hungry without money
> nor could take care of sick,the oldall your love is a waste if u have no money
> tall promises empty hands
> on a id day tell the poor u love them but no money to offer them anything and experience


Totally agree with you Money is important.If you have money you can do more for the humankind ur country n family

----------


## dsjeya

manni 9 sometimes v agree

----------


## manni9

yap "Sometimes" lol jk  :Big Grin:

----------

